# What to charge for a modeling shoot?



## AnneRiceBowl (May 3, 2010)

I have just a few questions about something.

A fellow coworker of mine has asked me to photograph her. She will be paying me, but I have yet to bill someone for photographing them. I will be photographing her in her personal studio and her equipment, but I will be using my camera. We'll also be doing some outdoor shots as well. 

My question is: Since I will be using mostly her equipment but my camera for photographing, but my camera, time, and sweat equity, what would be a fair way or price to bill her? I was thinking something in the $100 - $200 price range.

I'm not exactly a newb: I have about 2 years experience working for a large portrait studio corporation, but I am just learning the technicalities of photography (learning how to actually use a camera, etc.). 

Thank you for any input!


----------



## Christie Photo (May 3, 2010)

Is she a friend?

What I like to do in cases like this is BEFORE agreeing to anything, make it clear what you'll be doing.  If all she needs is an hour or so, then I'd just do it for her and let her buy me a nice lunch.

This way, if I ever need a favor involving her studio or gear, it will be easier for me to ask.  Although, if you do her this favor it doesn't necessarily mean that she owes you one.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 3, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> Is she a friend?
> 
> What I like to do in cases like this is BEFORE agreeing to anything, make it clear what you'll be doing.  If all she needs is an hour or so, then I'd just do it for her and let her buy me a nice lunch.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## McMommy (May 3, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Is she a friend?
> ...



+2


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice so far!

Although she is a coworker, she has been a good friend even only after knowing her for a few months. 

I wasn't expecting to bill her for anything, but she _insists_ on paying me. lol Since she has offered to let me use her studio when I want, I will just tell her we can do a trade-off. 

Thank you again for the feedback!


----------



## sandeep (May 4, 2010)

You should not pay her for the shoot because it will destroy your relations with her, i am saying that because she is offering you to use her studio whenever you want and from my opinion for a shoot that is a better deal to use her studio rather than taking money from her..........


----------



## ghache (May 4, 2010)

i wouldnt charge her, even if she wants to give you money....tell her you will use her studio to be even with her  i would do free shoot any day for studio time.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 4, 2010)

And I agree with all of you.  I'm not going to charge her anything for photographing her.


----------

